# Can anyone help me with a longer name for Rue?



## Serani

We our having our second baby in August and if its a girl, we'd like to call her "Rue". But I'd like to give the baby a longer name and then use the shortened version 'Rue' as its name. For example our daughter is called Charlotte but she is known as Charlie and we never call her Charlotte but when she's older she will have the choice of which name to use. I'm struggling to think of a name which can be shortened to Rue. 

So far I've thought of:
Prudence
Ruby
Ruth

But I'm not keen on any of those. Can anyone help? 
Thank you 
X


----------



## Serani

Also just thought of

Trudy
Prunella 

But still not keen!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Rudy
Rubie-Rae
Suri
Rueban
Cruella
Laurel
Larue
Drew
Drusilla
Prudence


----------



## Serani

Thanks. Thats helpful. I quite like Drew but It so short anyway that it doesn't really need to be shortened to Rue. I've just thought of Robyn. Can you shorten that to Rue? X


----------



## Vicyi

I'd say Ruben or Rudy. Love them both x


----------



## tinkerbellkir

My friends little girl is called Rowan and they call her Roo x


----------



## sue_88

^^ I really like Rowan...............although I do know a boy with this name.

I like Rudy, but then I'm pretty sure kids will pick on a name like that.

What about putting two names together, like Rudelise (Rude-Elise)...shortened to Rue

xx


----------



## Blob

Aw I like Rowan that's cute :)


----------



## Serani

I'm going to suggest it to daddy! X


----------



## CloverMouse

What about Rumer or Rumor? Like Demi Moore's daughter?

Gertrude
Larue
Ruma
Ruthanne
Adelrune
Aruna


Good luck :)


----------



## Hayleyandbaby

Ria
Remmie
I know they don't have the -rue sound in them but you could say Ria-rue or remmie-rue or something and then just shorten it!


----------



## threemakefive

Trudy, Truely, Trumyn, Ruby, Rue-ann, Prudence, Rueker, Ruth,


----------



## ginny83

I like Ruby or Rueanne


----------



## Serani

Aruna is cute. Isn't there a Disney character similar to that? Aurora? Or something!! X


----------



## CloverMouse

I really like Aruna,

Taken from Babynamer.com

Meaning: Its source is a Sanskrit expression meaning "Crystalline reddish-brown." 

Languages: This girl's name is used in Hindi. 

Narrative: In Hindu tradition, Arun (the masculine form of this name) was the personification of the dawn. Therefore, this name refers to dawn colors and to the lustrous hues of gold and rubies.


----------



## Serani

I think I'm liking the name Ruth now. What do people think?


----------



## CloverMouse

I like Ruth, I think its really cute!


----------



## TaraxSophia

I really like Roisin (Row-sheen) and it could be shortened to Rue? :flower:


----------



## Quackquack99

^ I grew with a roisin, its an irish name and its lovely x


----------



## TaraxSophia

Quackquack99 said:


> ^ I grew with a roisin, its an irish name and its lovely x

It is isnt it :) Such a pretty sounding name :cloud9: x


----------



## Claireyh

Just out of interest, why Rue?

First thing it made me think of was the base you make with flour and butter for making a white/bechemel sauce!! I know of a little boy Rueben who gets called Roo, think that's cute, like Roo out of winnie the pooh heehee.

Ruth is sweet, I really like the Aruna suggestion, never heard it before and its very pretty.


----------



## 00Melmel00

I actually rather like Prudence as its not as common as the others and its just nicer. I think it really fits the nickname Rue aswell. I've heard the name Rueben, but I dunno if thats a girls or buys name lol. Ruby is nice but its soooo overly used where I am that I no longer like it as much. Picking a name is sooooo hard, goodluck with it all :)


----------



## Serani

Well it's Rue coz partly the hunger games. There was a little girl in it called rue and I liked the name and also Winnie the pooh but that's why I want a longer name really so Rue can be the shortened version. I do really like Ruth but I'm not sure if dad will go for it so it might have to be a middle name like Sophie Rue. X


----------

